
Wi-Fi signals enable gesture recognition throughout entire home (w/ Video) - X4
http://phys.org/news/2013-06-wi-fi-enable-gesture-recognition-entire.html
======
X4
I mean this is freaking awesome!!

Just imagine how easily you can turn your car/home/classroom and more into a
Smart Environment!

Hope more people get the news, this is worth sharing. Can't wait to find
innovative applications of it.

